
Strategist says markets have ‘nothing to do with fundamentals anymore’ - corporate_shi11
https://www.cnbc.com/video/2019/12/16/strategist-says-markets-have-nothing-to-do-with-fundamentals-anymore.html
======
chiefalchemist
"...it's going to carry on..."

Perhaps. For a year? Maybe two? Then what? What happens when the party is
over? How much of a drop? And finally, aside from The Fed, who else is in on
this charade?

